# Wild camping spot somewhere along the A708 -Moffat>Edinbu



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys
Have booked Edinburgh for the last bank holiday weekend in August - and will be travelling up Friday night.
I'm hoping to find somewhere nice to stop... along the A708 between Moffatt & Innerleithen.
Anyone done this - or care to share a location?
Guess we'll be stopping around midnight - with a view to being off by 9ish the next morning.
Thanks


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

If you take the A708 out of Moffat there are a few nice spots to stop
I would avoid the green in front of the Glen Cafe at StMarys Loch though as there is a bit of a stush in the local press about folks wild camping there. I think the pub next to it will let you stop overnight for a small charge.
There are a few laybys in the area and the road is quiet at night.
The first couple of miles of road from Moffat are not great but its ok after that unless you have a huge van


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Grenwelly...

I've driven down that road a few years ago after a weekend mountain biking in Innerleithen... and we stopped at that cafe!

I've just used googlemaps street view and found the laybys a few miles North of the cafe - so guess I'll be heading for one of those.

Appreciate your answer... many thanks!

Si


----------

